# Laura Bush Is Fucking Awesome



## departuresong (May 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtNabdDx_mU

Laura Bush on gay marriage and abortion. Enjoy.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 12, 2010)

whut

have I just entered the twilight zone

*confetti*


----------



## J.T. (May 12, 2010)

For once, I can agree with the Youtube comments: Where was all this talk when she could've actually made a difference? It's cool that she's publicly supporting it, but if she had spoken up when Bush was president, she could have helped the cause more.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, but then her husband might not have gotten reelected!

Wait...


----------



## spaekle (May 12, 2010)

Wow. I was not expecting this. :]


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 13, 2010)

Laura has always been much more left-wing than her husband.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 13, 2010)

but this much so?


----------

